# Controlling MIDI CC with Icon Platform M in Studio One



## Whiskey (Mar 26, 2017)

I've recently acquired an Icon Platform M control surface which has nine 100mm motorized faders (among other things) to control synth parameters and record MIDI CC in Studio One. There was one problem though: the motorized faders configured to send CC messages would return to their initial positions when released, since the DAW wouldn't send back fader positions. After some research and coding I've made a surface configuration for Studio One which has solved all of the problems and has turned Platform M into universal control surface.

The current configuration is this:

6 faders send MIDI CC (and stay put) for use with e.g. Kontakt et al
2 faders can be user-mapped to control various parameters (via Studio One Control Link)
1 master fader is mapped to the selected channel strip to control volume, can be remapped via Control Link

8 encoders can be mapped via Control Link to control synth parameters
Jog Wheel is used for scrubbing/panning (with shift button) and can be user-remapped

Transport buttons do the usual thing and the bank buttons navigate through markers.

There are some unused Sel/Mute/Solo buttons which I haven't decided what to do with, but all in all I'm very happy with this configuration since it handles everything I need, from MIDI CC to transport to mixing.

If anyone is interested I can share the surface configuration and put it up for download.


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 30, 2017)

Do the fader motors disengage when using it as a Midi controller?


----------



## Whiskey (Jul 30, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Do the fader motors disengage when using it as a Midi controller?



Yes.

http://forums.narechk.net/viewforum.php?f=13


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 31, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Yes.


Thanks. Also thanks for the configuration file. I'll have to get the Icon first before trying it out.


----------



## Whiskey (Jul 31, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Thanks. Also thanks for the configuration file. I'll have to get the Icon first before trying it out.



Make sure to flash the latest firmware from Icon's website. The provided configuration is necessary for this implementation to work as intendent. I'd suggest uploading it after flashing and then add the device in Studio One.


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Srikant K (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi...I use Logic Pro X.

Is it possible to assign different MIDI CCs to each of the faders and control them ?
Even I'v heard that the return messages from the DAW make the fader value to zero. How to tackle this problem ?


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 2, 2017)

You need the iMap software to make your own assignments. AFAIK only for Windows. The Mac version has been promised...when it is released, you will have to contact their Support.


----------



## midiman (Apr 28, 2020)

Whiskey said:


> I've recently acquired an Icon Platform M control surface which has nine 100mm motorized faders (among other things) to control synth parameters and record MIDI CC in Studio One. There was one problem though: the motorized faders configured to send CC messages would return to their initial positions when released, since the DAW wouldn't send back fader positions. After some research and coding I've made a surface configuration for Studio One which has solved all of the problems and has turned Platform M into universal control surface.
> 
> The current configuration is this:
> 
> ...


How happy with it are you overall? I am considering it.


----------

